# Retirement Plan Feedback (30 Years Out)



## jetsfan (Mar 20, 2015)

*..*

..


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks like no plan, so I'd suggest you develop one!

1. What is your current debt and how are you addressing it?
2. What is your savings rate?
3. Are you spending less than you make?
4. Do you have a company pension?
5. What are your long term objective? Want to save $1Mil, Want to be able to retire in style, want my saving to generate an income stream to offset expected expenses?
6. What is your current financial knowledge?
7. What is your risk level?
Probably other questions to consider but these will do for a start.


----------

